# mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen



## ich558 (25. Februar 2011)

*mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem zwei kleine Videos erstellt die jetzt im .avi Format vorliegen. Da die zwei eigentlich zusammengehören suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit beide Dateien, ohne sie extra vorher zu konvertieren oder ähnlich zu müssen, zu einer zusammenzufügen. Hoffe jemand hat einen Tipp.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

Windows Moviemaker, aber nicht weitersagen!


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

Den gibts ja unter Win 7 nicht mehr aber bevor ich mir den lade wird da das Format beibehalten?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

Nein leider nicht.

PS: Probiers mal damit! PeckJoin


----------



## High-Teen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

VirtualDubMod


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.
> 
> PS: Probiers mal damit! PeckJoin


 
Ahh vielen Dank! Hab nun das gewünschte Ergebnis


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: mehrere .avi Dateien zusammenfügen*

So sollte es sein.


----------

